# Food Rotation



## Emmanuel Michel (May 29, 2009)

I have heard that it is a good idea to rotate a dog food because like humans they get used to it and eventually can develope allergies..What is your take on that. It was my belief that constant diet rotation would give a dog diareah, any info would be greatly appreciated. If you were going to rotate your dogs food, what would you recommend.


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

I've rotated foods for years. My dogs have never gotten diarrhea when I switch them from one food to another, and I do it 'cold turkey.' When I run out of Bag A, I open Bag B - no mixing. 

The foods I'm feeding right now are Taste of the Wild, Canidae Grain Free, Diamond Naturals, & Premium Edge.


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

Emmanuel Michel said:


> I have heard that it is a good idea to rotate a dog food because like humans they get used to it and eventually can develope allergies..What is your take on that. It was my belief that constant diet rotation would give a dog diareah, any info would be greatly appreciated. If you were going to rotate your dogs food, what would you recommend.


The current theory for the cause of loose stools with abrupt food changes is related to the intestinal flora which has become specific to the diet. (Sorry, can't explain that better.) 

With frequent diet changes, this doesn't happen. Especially when we're talking about raw diets, the food COMPLETELY changes on a daily or weekly basis - dogs rarely get loose stools from these diet changes. 

If you're going to rotate foods, do it frequently (once a month or more often). The first few time you change foods, do so gradually - just in case!


----------



## Zakia Days (Mar 13, 2009)

I too have always rotated my dogs' food. I always try to feed raw with a high quality kibble. I rotate the sources of raw protein (chix, beef, fish, turkey, eggs, liver,) and I also rotate the sources of kibble (evo, orijen, abady, taste of the wild, canidae, etc.) It helps to establish the proper intestinal flora necessary for digestion, among other things. I usually rotate the raw monthly and I sometimes combine two sources (chix w/ tripe or beef fat). For the kibble when one bag runs out, I open another. My dogs have had no problems. Always very firm, small, healthy stools. And they're in great shape.


----------



## Will Kline (Jan 10, 2008)

I like to suppliment my pups diet w probiotics. I prefer the refridgerated kind as opposed to the freeze dried or other shelf stable types. Haven't had a problem with loose stool and I switch the foods quite often because they are RAW fed. 

When I was feeding kibble because they were young pups and I was a bit intimidated by the RAW diet I found that so long as it was a high quality food brand there is little to no need to mix it. At least that has been my experience. ;-)

P.S. Thanks for all the advice Connie!


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

is this "the elmo" ? is he is back?


----------

